# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  TAORMINA και ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ (1891)

## Nicholas Peppas

*Taormina* was an Italian ship that was covering the East Mediterranean route.  She was built by Gourlay Bros. for the _Trinacria Steamship Company_ in 1873. She had 1,594 tons. 

On 24 October 1876 the firm of *I. & V. Florio*         bought her along with 13 other steamers belonging to the _Trinacria Steamship Company of Palermo,_         which had gone         into liquidation.  In 1881 she was transferred to the _Navigazione Generale Italiana._

In  1891, she sunk             in collision with *Thessalia* off Cape Sounion with the loss of             40 lives. She was doing teh route Constantinople-Piraeus and was close to Gaidouronissi when she was hit in the left side of the bow by the Greek  _Thessalia_. The following Italian text of 1891 describes the sinking.

Thessalia1.jpgThessalia2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Taormina* was an Italian ship that was covering the East Mediterranean route.  She was built by Gourlay Bros. for the _Trinacria Steamship Company_ in 1873. She had 1,594 tons. 
> 
> On 24 October 1876 the firm of *I. & V. Florio* bought her along with 13 other steamers belonging to the _Trinacria Steamship Company of Palermo,_         which had gone         into liquidation.  In 1881 she was transferred to the _Navigazione Generale Italiana._
> 
> In  1891, she sunk             in collision with *Thessalia* off Cape Sounion with the loss of             40 lives. She was doing teh route Constantinople-Piraeus and was close to Gaidouronissi when she was hit in the left side of the bow by the Greek  _Thessalia_. The following Italian text of 1891 describes the sinking.
> 
> Thessalia1.jpgThessalia2.jpg


_
Trinacria Steamship Company of Palermo_ was an old Sicilian company that went to liquidation in 1876 after the tragic loss of *Agrigento* of the same company in June 1876 close to Cape Maleas. The tragic sinking was reported in the Greek newspaper _Chronographos_ or _Le Chroniquer_ of March 25 (old Cal.) 1876.
18760406 Akragas Xronografos A0hnw.jpg

Another article from  June 22, 1876 was published in the _Newcastle Chronicle_.
18760622 Agrigento Newcastle Chronicle.jpg

_Agrigento_ (Akragas in Greek) was built in 1870 by Gourlay Bros of Dundee, Scotland and has 996 tons, 70.7 m length and 8.9 m width

----------


## Ellinis

H ιταλική ατμοπλοΐα La Trinacria είχε ιδρυθεί στο Παλέρμο και είχε ως έμβλημα τα τρία άκρα που συμβόλιζουν τα τρία άκρα της Σικελίας. 
1872-la-trinacria-1-azione-572x1024.jpg

Τρία από τα πλοία της έμειναν για πάντα στις ελληνικές θάλασσες...
To πρώτο ήταν το 996 κοχ AGRIGENTO που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1870 και το οποίο βυθίστηκε στον Κάβο Μαλέα στις 3/4/1876. H La Trinacria ήδη αντιμετώπιζε οικονομικά προβλήματα και στις αρχές του 1876 είχε περιέλθει στον έλεγχο της πιστώτριας τράπεζας. Εδώ το AGRIGENTO σε σχέδιο του Aldo Cherini:
agrigento.jpg
Το δεύτερο πλοίο της ήταν 1.530 κοχ PANORMOS (το αρχαίο όνομα του Παλέρμο) που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1872 στα McMillan του Dumbarton με διαστάσεις 82,5 χ 9,9 μ. Το ατμόπλοιο ναυάγησε όταν προσέκρουσε σε ύφαλο στην Μακρόνησο στις 19/10/1878. Ήδη από τον Ιούνιο του 1877 είχε περιέλθει μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της La Trinacria στην ατμοπλοϊκή εταιρία I.& V.Florio.

Το τελευταίο ήταν το 1.600 κοχ ΤΑORMINA που είχε στα Gourlay Bros του Dundee το 1873 με διαστάσεις 80,6 χ 10 μ. και το οποίο βυθίστηκε κοντά στον Πάτροκλο με 40 νεκρούς στις 11/9/1891 ταξιδεύοντας προς τον Πειραιά, είτε από το Πρίντεζι σύμφωνα με ξένες πηγές είτε από την Κωνσταντινούπολη σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω άρθρο:
taormina-thessalia wreck 9-91.jpg

----------

